# Size bags



## Massimo (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi!!!
I'm looking to snowboard bag for airplane travels
I have a 156 board.
What is the ideal size for the bag?
I found dakine low roller bag in 156 and the burton wheelie gig bag 166.
My idea is to put the board, all the snow gear and some other clothing for one week vacation.
What do you recommend me?
Cheers!


----------



## metoo (Mar 7, 2012)

You should probably be more concerned with the width and height of the bag. Making it too much longer than necessary makes it harder to handle and fit in vehicles, but 166 is not what I would consider excessive. I've seen a lot of bags that are narrow and shallow. I have a 166 Burton bag for my 155 board only because I got the bag free, but it has 6" of vertical space in the shallowest areas and about 8" in the bindings area and is 13" wide and the narrowest areas(all inside dimensions). I can really load this bag up. Even my helmet fits with room to spare. I haven't tried putting a full weeks worth of everything in the back, just the snowboarding related items. My other clothes and so forth fit in my other carry on bag. Depending on what your "other clothing" is, with a large enough bag, you could make it work.


----------



## Massimo (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks!!!
Which Burton bag do you have?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a 166 Ogio bag for my 157 board, gives me more room for boots, helmet pants etc. I don't think I would be able to get anything else in there after that though, its pretty packed. My boots go between the bindings, helmet bag with gloves etc in the nose and pants/jacket in the tail. It's pretty packed by then and I'm glad I got the 166. I would not be able to get a weeks worth of clothes in there thats for sure.

I should mention this is a soft bag without wheels and designed for one complete and an extra deck. There are some really deep bags out there I bet you could load a lot more into... I just wasn't looking for that.


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree. A bit more space is helpful. You will like the larger bag and definately get a wheeled model.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yup, GF has a 156 for her 149 and it's great. My bag just fits my board but unlike newer bags this one is about 15 years old and it bubbles out at the bindings, gives me lots of room for stuff.

If I were buying a new bag, I'd want one with wheels, and with padding inside. I'd probably buy a 166 for my 159...


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Realistically either of those bags ie 156 and 166 should be able to pack all the snow gear and 1 week's worth of clothes.

I have 161 board and use a Burton 166 Wheelie Board Case and can fit 2 weeks worth of clothes (without washing) and BC gear on top of the snow equipment.

For airport travel definitely get a bag with wheels.


----------



## Massimo (Jan 20, 2012)

GREAT!!!
I will go with 166?
Burton gig wheelie bag or Burton wheelie case.....i will see in the store...
Thanks alot!!!
Cheers!


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

For a 155 board you should be looking for at least a 160 bag. 166 for a bag is not excessive at all.

Keep in mind you'll need to fit your highbacks when folded down, your helmet, boots, and more. Getting that extra length (like a 166) will give you that extra slack.


----------

